# Harley Engine Case



## hdskip (Apr 29, 2015)

My friend has a Nitro Top Fuel Harley drag bike. This thing is a 150 cu.in. 800 hp blown bike. Every now and then I get to work on it. The engine cases cost about $3500- $4000. One side needed a clearance slot machined in it. Challenge was to fixture it in place on the rotary table. It was a good exercise for my students to come up with a way to hold it. Pictures show the method...... Payment is before school is out the entire bike and race team will visit the school. Sweet!!!! This shows real life examples of what can be done with machining skills.


----------



## rafe (Apr 29, 2015)

Gotta love the Harley drag racing!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice! Is your shop class a public school endeavor? Don't see nearly enough of that anymore. You have inspired me to get my (700hp less) Harley out and running today and go for a ride. Supposed to be high 60's today. Cheers, Mike


----------



## hdskip (Apr 29, 2015)

I teach in a regional technical center. We have students from 7 high schools come here every day. Most if not all of my students get jobs in local industries. Been teaching 20 years now and had 24 years in industry before that.


----------



## compact8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## churchjw (May 1, 2015)

The students don't know how lucky they are to have you.


----------



## PatMiles (May 13, 2015)

Love the Crown Royal injection!
Is that a retaining strap over the head?


----------



## VaBob (May 14, 2015)

Just wanted to say Hi, Im just up the road from you.  And I think that its really cool to let the kids see the results of their skills in use.


----------

